
Engineers Just Unveiled a New Blackest-Ever Material - brianrclay
https://www.sciencealert.com/scientists-just-set-a-new-record-for-the-blackest-material-ever-created
======
SamReidHughes
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20973667](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20973667)

------
sandworm101
There are darker things:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoLEIiza9Bc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoLEIiza9Bc)

